# Blizzard Shop streß



## Hüpfii (9. Juli 2008)

Moin Leutz,

ich habn Problem unzwar wollt ich mir beim "imba" Blizzard Shop D2+LoD kaufen und dort runterladen also den Digitalen kauf nur irgendwie geht da nie etwas. Jedesmal erscheint dieser Müll:

Bei der Bearbeitung Ihrer Anfrage ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.
Bitte kehren Sie zur vorherigen Seite zurück und versuchen Sie es noch einmal.
Bitte sehen Sie sich hier unsere zuständige Support-Seite an, falls Sie weitere Hilfe benötigen.

Weis echt nimmer weiter hab keine lust in den Läden überall noch das Game zu suchen :> hoffentlich weis jemand von euch weswegen das bei mir so rumspackt..ahja E-mail hab ich aktiviert.

Mfg


----------



## Kampftrinker13 (9. Juli 2008)

Hüpfii schrieb:


> Moin Leutz,
> 
> ich habn Problem unzwar wollt ich mir beim "imba" Blizzard Shop D2+LoD kaufen und dort runterladen also den Digitalen kauf nur irgendwie geht da nie etwas. Jedesmal erscheint dieser Müll:
> 
> ...




Bitte schön:
http://www.amazon.de/Diablo-2-Gold-BestSel...6894&sr=8-1


----------



## skunkie (9. Juli 2008)

Warum kaufst du nicht bei amazon.de, dort ist es auch billiger und bei einer CD-Version hat man auch was in der Hand für sein Geld.


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Und es gibt 'ne Tiefpreisgarantie *fg* =)


----------



## Hüpfii (9. Juli 2008)

ich hab ja keine Böcke so lange zu warten bis das hier is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wohne ja in der Schweiz und bis das hier ist.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenti (9. Juli 2008)

http://www.cede.ch/de/games/frames/framese...obj=BLD08042846

schweizer shop, 
in 2-3 tagen hast du's ohne versandkosten usw.
(kann sein das es vielleicht länger geht weil sich jetzt jeder des noch nicht hat kaufen will, aber das ist wohl überall so)


----------



## Kampftrinker13 (9. Juli 2008)

Hüpfii schrieb:


> ich hab ja keine Böcke so lange zu warten bis das hier is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Als Schweizer würde ich mir das mal durchlesen:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/help/customer/disp...;nodeId=1055388

Und ehrlich gesagt; Wenn Amazon 1-2 Werktage innerhalb Deutschlands braucht wird es sicher keine Woche dauern bis du es in die Schweiz bekommst. 
Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso der Blizzard Shop schneller sein sollte...


----------



## Panzer01 (9. Juli 2008)

Er will es ja per Stream kaufen bzw downloaden.


----------



## Kampftrinker13 (9. Juli 2008)

Panzer01 schrieb:


> Er will es ja per Stream kaufen bzw downloaden.



Ah ok. Das kam mir jetzt gar nicht in den Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hüpfii (9. Juli 2008)

jo genau^^ denn ich hab mittlerweile 2x d2+Lod aber cds sind total hinüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und meine cd keys sin au weg da ich die alten hüllen nimmer hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur leider spackt der Shop rum..is irgendwie schon mist wenn man da auf Support klickt kommen nur die Games etc es wird nich ma angezeigt warum es nicht geht..


----------



## K3v1n04 (9. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mich im Shop registriert und war dann in der Acc Verwaltung, dort stand dann Spiele.

Drauf geklickt : Spiel Hinzufügen , okay mal gucken was dann kommt.

Danach konnte ich dann meinen Key eingeben und das Spiel downloaden.
Ich musste nicht erst im shop das Spiel suchen in auf Digitalen Download klicken.
Auch wenn die CD im arsch ist, du brauchst nur die Keys


----------



## Spittykovski (9. Juli 2008)

Bestell sowieso generell in nem schweizer shop. Deutschland lohtn nicht, weil du da extra die Umrechnungsgebühren von Franken in Euro bezahlen musst. 
Musste jedenfalls, als ich in der schweiz was bestellt hatte ~ 11€ für den währungswechsel blechen. doofe schweizer ;(


----------



## GreenElb1991 (9. Juli 2008)

ich empfehle dir mmo1st.com.kostet gerade mal 3,50€ bzw. 5,50 dollar für d2+addon und wird schnell per email versendet.hab es mirda selbst vorgestern gekauft undes funkt einwandfrei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

